# Jot Or Johnt?



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*JoT or JohnT*​
*Which should it be?*

JoT2278.57%JohnT00.00%Other (suggest a name)621.43%


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's time the people were heard. :rltb:

I vote JoT. :clapping:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I vote Jot too. It's been Jot since I joined the forum, so if it aint broke don't fix it. JohnT sounds a bit like a rapper from the Bronx. h34r:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> I vote Jot too. It's been Jot since I joined the forum, so if it aint broke don't fix it. JohnT sounds a bit like a rapper from the Bronx. h34r:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


johnt sounds like a rapper from croydon  init

jot 4 me too


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

or *Jt*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
or......LL cool jot.........of the twickenham massive.....iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

*
*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have no idea what you lot are on about ... who is JohnT?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JoT said:


> I have no idea what you lot are on about ... who is JohnT?


Cant' decide if I want to kiss you...or kick you. <_<


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I vote Jot too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn, too slow..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jonty 

btw why is he the only person who's ever changed their ID


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

He's not, Dave E changed to Dave ME :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Awww you guys ... it's nice to know the old me was missed


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your welcome Jo


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Jonty


That would look great embroidered on his cuffs.:wink1:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the title looks like is says jot or joint :smoke:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pg tips said:


> btw why is he the only person who's ever changed their ID


It's just plain weird. :blink:

Y'all are like family...what if your Uncle Max changed his name to Aunt Maxine? It'd be weird, wouldn't it? :lookaround:

Alright, bad example. :huh:

But, you know what I mean. :disgust:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't give a JoT.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

My vote is for JOT thats what it was when I joined the forum and I dont like change :bb:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

He will always be Jot to me :inlove:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great to see you back Jo! :tease:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad to see you`ve got the split personality problem back under control there J, did you contact those `nice people` I told you about? :doctor: :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Another vote for JoT although it looks like everythings gone back to normal now :sweatdrop:

JoT's a nice guy, I was never sure about that JohnT bloke though.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Glad to see you`ve got the split personality problem back under control there J, did you contact those `nice people` I told you about? :doctor: :lol:


Those nice people were very helpful and send their regards :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Glad to see you`ve got the split personality problem back under control there J, did you contact those `nice people` I told you about? :doctor: :lol:


Those nice people were very helpful and send their regards :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That would have been better like this...



JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you`ve got the split personality problem back under control there J, did you contact those `nice people` I told you about? :doctor: :lol:
> ...





JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you`ve got the split personality problem back under control there J, did you contact those `nice people` I told you about? :doctor: :lol:
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Deffo Jot :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

JohnB :grin:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think Jot sounds fine and is really short for (Join our Tribe). :to_become_senile:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> Deffo Jot :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> *JohnB* :grin:


I think I prefer JoB


----------

